# Unicig Indulgence Mutation X MT-RTA Tank



## zadiac (22/10/15)

This makes sense. Look at the juice channels.

https://originvape.com/product/unicig-indulgence-mutation-x-mt-rta-tank/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (22/10/15)

Wow I thought the cthulhu has big wicking channels this thing is on another level.


----------



## zadiac (24/10/15)

lol......I can't believe that I'm the only one that sees how this tank makes sense. I believe this tank will be a "no wicking problems" one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (24/10/15)

I agree with you Z, should be real easy to wick this puppy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (24/10/15)

Maybe I should take one for the team?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (24/10/15)

@zadiac DO it!!! 

I would also be interested in getting one.

Have you used origin vape before? What's the shipping period?


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/15)

That's a great design, you have my attention


----------



## Attie (24/10/15)

I have 2 of these on the way, one for me and one for @Paulie .
But imo the Silverplay Nano beats all the tanks hands down!!

http://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-SilverPlay-Nano-RTA-p/psospn.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (25/10/15)

Lemme check the finances at the end of the month and I'll see if I can squeeze in a Mutation X MT-RTA Tank as well. I don't really want to buy a tank again, but the design of this one speaks to me and it makes sense. None of the other tank designs does that. So I'll take one for the team if finances allows it.


----------



## kev mac (25/10/15)

zadiac said:


> lol......I can't believe that I'm the only one that sees how this tank makes sense. I believe this tank will be a "no wicking problems" one.


NEAT-O


----------



## Paulie (25/10/15)

Attie said:


> I have 2 of these on the way, one for me and one for @Paulie .
> But imo the Silverplay Nano beats all the tanks hands down!!
> 
> http://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-SilverPlay-Nano-RTA-p/psospn.htm
> ...



The Silverplay nano kills all i have owned i love it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (26/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (29/10/15)

Wanted to order one, but they're out of stock already! Will scout around to see if I can find one somewhere. Looks like they're very popular already. Will report back once I've ordered.


----------



## Attie (29/10/15)

zadiac said:


> Wanted to order one, but they're out of stock already! Will scout around to see if I can find one somewhere. Looks like they're very popular already. Will report back once I've ordered.



http://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-Edition-Mutation-X-MT-RTA-p/psomxr.htm


----------



## zadiac (29/10/15)

Attie said:


> http://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-Edition-Mutation-X-MT-RTA-p/psomxr.htm



Did you see the shipping costs? It's like buying two tanks. The shipping cost is the same as the tank.
Origin Vape is way cheaper with shipping. I'll wait.


----------



## skola (29/10/15)

zadiac said:


> Did you see the shipping costs? It's like buying two tanks. The shipping cost is the same as the tank.
> Origin Vape is way cheaper with shipping. I'll wait.


Try this coupon code. It'll give you $10 off 

VTRz7Zws5k
OR
ECA10

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## zadiac (29/10/15)

That doesn't help. Takes off $3


----------



## skola (29/10/15)

zadiac said:


> That doesn't help. Takes off $3


On the first code I think the total purchase price must be over $35.. My bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (29/10/15)

Anyone have a link to a review?.


----------



## zadiac (29/10/15)

Sprint said:


> Anyone have a link to a review?.



lol.......you obviously did not read the whole thread......hahah.....there is a review right here in the thread by Vapin' Fagan


----------



## stevie g (29/10/15)

zadiac said:


> lol.......you obviously did not read the whole thread......hahah.....there is a review right here in the thread by Vapin' Fagan


my bad. 

But I prefer a text review bandwidth is tight.


----------



## zadiac (29/10/15)

I saw one earlier. Will post it here if I can find it, but it's short, very short.

Edit: @Sprint , not really a review, but this guy is obviously sold on this RTA

http://forum.e-liquid-recipes.com/t...xplain-just-how-incredible-this-tank-is/32409

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (29/10/15)

Attie said:


> I have 2 of these on the way, one for me and one for @Paulie .
> But imo the Silverplay Nano beats all the tanks hands down!!
> 
> http://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-SilverPlay-Nano-RTA-p/psospn.htm
> ...


Silverplay Nano:- Tell us more if you don't mind @Paulie . You have one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (29/10/15)

Pixstar said:


> Silverplay Nano:- Tell us more if you don't mind @Paulie . You have one?


What he said! Very interested in this nano.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/10/15)

Pixstar said:


> Silverplay Nano:- Tell us more if you don't mind @Paulie . You have one?



Um......please don't hijack my thread. This is for the Mutation X MT Tank. Start a new thread for the Silverplay nano please.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (29/10/15)

zadiac said:


> Um......please don't hijack my thread. This is for the Mutation X MT Tank. Start a new thread for the Silverplay nano please.


Uhm sorry, got carried away by another nano tank lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (29/10/15)

zadiac said:


> Um......please don't hijack my thread. This is for the Mutation X MT Tank. Start a new thread for the Silverplay nano please.


lol apologies @zadiac!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/10/15)

skola said:


> lol apologies @zadiac!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No apologies necessary. I'm just scared the thread started as the Mutation RTA and ends as a Silverplay Nano thread or something. Just want to keep the thread on track

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (30/10/15)

zadiac said:


> No apologies necessary. I'm just scared the thread started as the Mutation RTA and ends as a Silverplay Nano thread or something. Just want to keep the thread on track


I understand, When I first saw this tank it also really appealed to me, still does. Than the news of the Aromamizer coming in came up and I jumped on that train. Since I haven't had much luck with that tank either I'm interested in this again. Never ending cycle.


----------



## zadiac (30/10/15)

The aromamizer tank design doesn't make sense to me. Neither does any of the other tanks that I've bought and they've all been crap or close to it. This tank makes sense and I just know by looking at the design that it will work. I'm gonna wait until I can get one. If this doesn't work for me, it WILL be the last tank that I buy. I've wasted too much money on tanks and then they don't work for me.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## zadiac (2/11/15)

I'm a bit disappointed in this review:

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...nest_review_of_the_new_mutation_x_mtrta_from/

but I will still be buying this tank. I just think he's doing it wrong. I already have picture in my head how I will wick this RTA that it doesn't leak. Will share once I can get one to buy. Everyone that ships to SA are out of stock on it. Will keep searching though. VaporDNA is too expensive with shipping, but if ALL else fails, I'll have to buy from them then.

I really hope a local vendor will bring it in.


----------



## Attie (2/11/15)

Im ordering stuff from vapordna tonight, if you want you can join in.


----------



## zadiac (2/11/15)

How much of the shipping cost do you want me to contribute?
Also, where are you based? Shipping from you to me may work out expensive as well.


----------



## Attie (2/11/15)

PM sent


----------



## skola (2/11/15)

For those that are interested in this tank, @KieranD just posted that he has them in stock at 
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/atomizers/products/indulgence-mutation-x-mt-rta

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MetalGearX (2/11/15)

@KieranD is n Yester!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (2/11/15)

skola said:


> For those that are interested in this tank, @KieranD just posted that he has them in stock at
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/atomizers/products/indulgence-mutation-x-mt-rta


That man don't sleep, very much awake lol!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto (2/11/15)

Ordered mine. Can't wait. @KieranD, you legend!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

